# Dog dies at Petsmart while in care of groomer.



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Dog Dies at San Mateo PetSmart While in Care of Groomer | NBC 7 San Diego

I went to the groomer one time, and to be honest it was scary to have my pup out of my sight for so long. At one point I had pet lizards, and Petsmart/Petco were notorious for their horribly cruel treatment of reptiles.

I am glad GSD are fairly easy grooming wise so that I can do everything myself. This is very scary!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I remember the one time I decided to take my girl to get groomed at PetSmart and when we came back, not only did they not do what we asked (She has an easy coat to maintain so it wasn't a hard thing to do) But they also rudely stated "She seemed very nervous and scared" with a look of -it's probably your fault she was- 

Well duh! wouldn't you also be scared if you were just a puppy at the groomers for the first time?? I think they may have traumatized her cause now she's afraid of blow dryers. Then again, blow dryers are a scary thing. 

Needless to say, we came home looking the same as we went with an additional bandana. Thanks PetSmart


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I used Petsmart three times for my first dog as they were the only place local that was open in the late afternoon/evening. First experience was great, second was not so great, and third was awful so I went and bought my own clippers and did him myself for the rest of his life

For Jazzy I tried doing her myself but she always ended up looking horrible so I found a groomer in another town that was highly recommended. I went in and spoke with her letting her know what I was looking for and she invited me to come and stay with Jazzy and even help if that would make me feel better. I've been taking Jazzy there for years and yes I go straight into the back with her and we groom her together and the groomer is so awesome. She's a retired vet tech so loads of experience and it's a great experience, Jazzy is calm and the groomer has tons of patience and does a great job. I trust her now that I would leave her there if needed for the session but since it's a far drive I stay with her

For Delgado I just found a local place that offers DIY grooming and it's private so one dog at a time in a closed off room and I took him there a few weeks ago for the first time and it was awesome. Raised tub, all supplies such as towels and shampoo and brushes are all included in the fee, and she has a awesome powerful blower that really gets that undercoat out. Plus you leave the mess for them and walk away, all for $10 for 30 minutes. Talk about a deal!

In the end, do your research and hopefully you can find something that works for everyone


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awful! Poor Henry.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I only trust a small number of people with Sinister, he is my heart and we both have separation anxiety being away from each other so I always stay when he is at the groomers. I am right there the whole time, I don't care if I get wet and I don't care if I get hairy, I do not leave. I want to make sure he is not being mistreated and I want to make sure that if something were to happen I would be right there to help or intervene. 

If something ever happened to him while being in the care of someone else.....................................................................


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A good friend of mine was a groomer at petsmart. The problem with big box corporate business models is they treat animal handling care like they are widgets on a factory line. The store manager, who did not even own a dog or cat himself, was always pushing the groomers to groom faster, more dogs, faster, faster. My friend couldn't take it and left because dogs aren't widgets that you can fit into a down to the second profit margin window. If it's matted, fearful, aggressive you have to slow down. Petsmart turns employees over very fast because they don't pay well and have a lousy culture for humans too.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My daughter takes her Schnauzer to Pet Smart and is very happy with their grooming service.She says they do an excellent job,take all the time they need depending on the individual dog.Just lucky I guess to have found a well run store.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I took Ronin to a local groomer here. The first time, he hated it and was too stressed out to do anything. I found out later that they didn't even attempt to bathe or dry him. I went back a second time when a new team was there, and he was perfect! I stayed for a few minutes, and he was happily splashing around and letting them bathe him and dry him. When I went back, he was beautifully done and had no issues. I was told to just ask for the head girl next time because he liked her so much and she did an amazing job. The PetSmart around here doesn't have a good rep for grooming services so I never even thought to use them.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Before Katie, my bearded collie, passed away, I used a mobile pet groomer. It's quite common in Australia. My groomer had the hydrobath mounted in a trailer, and did the lot, including coat clipping. I was there when they groomed her, except for once. When Katie realized who it was, and why she was there, she ran and hid upstairs. When 'found', Katie resigned herself to the bathing. It wasn't the groomer she objected to, just the experience, she hated getting her nails done.

One thing I do wonder about though, is the possibility for dogs to pick up bacterial and fungal skin infections from a hydrobath that's lots of other dogs have been in.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I took my yellow Lab, Max, to Petsmart one time and he went in fine and came out limping. I asked if anything had happened and nobody seemed to know anything. In my heart, I felt like it could have been a lot of things, maybe he slipped on the floor or something, but I never could bring myself to take him back there again. I subsequently developed a relationship with two groomers that I trusted with Max and with Newlie, I just take him to one of the two because they are closer. They both did a good job and I trusted them with my dogs. Not only would they not mistreat animals, they wouldn't stand for anyone else doing it either.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I've never seen a need for a groomer for dogs that don't need haircuts. I bought a hose extension for my shower.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> I've never seen a need for a groomer for dogs that don't need haircuts. I bought a hose extension for my shower.


LOL kinda with you there. Personally I flat don't like those noose on the table things myself. 

I prefer low maintenance breeds, and if one takes one of the high maintenance types ie needs hair cuts/trims, it would behove the owner of that dog, that it be well mannered! 

No excuse for animal abuse in any case but most likely a poorly behaved dog was a factor here?? In anycase ... that guy looked like a "thug!" Maybe it was a bad hair day but I'd not have left my dogs in that guys care!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> LOL kinda with you there. Personally I flat don't like those noose on the table things myself.



BUT that noose keeps your dog from falling off the table. Jumping off the table. Backing off the table. And it keeps your dog in the tub too. Frankly, it's not safe to put the average dog (i.e. not a show dog that has been trained to stay up there) on a table, or in the tub, without a noose to secure them. Think of it as our little groomer version of a short leash. It's a safety measure. And yes you need to keep an eye on your dog when it's on the table, or have someone watch them if you have to leave your table.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

"I bought a hose extension for my shower."

I did too. But, the plumber who sold it to me advised me not to wash my dog in the shower as dog hair can cause a blockage in the pipe work. While draino does dissolve human hair, it doesn't dissolve dog hair. 

I wash my dog outdoors and use the garden hose.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We don't need laws regulating groomers, we just need stricter laws and harsher penalties when it comes to animal cruelty.
We have a friendly and helpful "do it yourself" groomer in town. There set up really saves the strain on your back rather than using the tub at home. You can pay to have your pet groomer professionally though.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dunkirk said:


> "I bought a hose extension for my shower."
> 
> I did too. But, the plumber who sold it to me advised me not to wash my dog in the shower as dog hair can cause a blockage in the pipe work. While draino does dissolve human hair, it doesn't dissolve dog hair.
> 
> I wash my dog outdoors and use the garden hose.


Easy fix. Petsmart sells a drain cover that catches hair. It works too. My gf uses it also. My drains are clog free.
Not being sarcastic.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a pretty cool self-service dog wash here in town. We went over and checked it out one day to see what it was like. They had elevated tubs, with the same restaurant sprayers that we use at our shop, and high velocity dryers too. All coin operated like the car wash. If I wasn't a groomer and didn't have access to a grooming shop for my GSDs, I would certainly take my dogs there.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

dogfaeries said:


> There is a pretty cool self-service dog wash here in town. We went over and checked it out one day to see what it was like. They had elevated tubs, with the same restaurant sprayers that we use at our shop, and high velocity dryers too. All coin operated like the car wash. If I wasn't a groomer and didn't have access to a grooming shop for my GSDs, I would certainly take my dogs there.


We had one at the pet value in my hometown. Everything included for $10 for a small dog and $15 for a big one.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> BUT that noose keeps your dog from falling off the table. Jumping off the table. Backing off the table. And it keeps your dog in the tub too. Frankly, it's not safe to put the average dog (i.e. not a show dog that has been trained to stay up there) on a table, or in the tub, without a noose to secure them. Think of it as our little groomer version of a short leash. It's a safety measure. And yes you need to keep an eye on your dog when it's on the table, or have someone watch them if you have to leave your table.


I fully understand your point! 

But for "me" that falls under the heading of "train" your dog. If I put "my" dog on a table ... it's in his/her best interest to "chose to remain there."


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I was a manager for *the most popular big box pet store* for several years before my home business took off. I did see two dogs die in my tenure there. One in the grooming salon, one in the pet hotel. Also saw dozens of injuries. 

Their policies while i was there contributed to the death of the hotel dog absolutely. I left shortly thereafter. 

The grooming policies weren't much better. And actually getting the groomers to follow them? They work on commission. More dogs. More money. In multiple stores I pretty much found blatant disregard for safety policies regarding the kennel driers. 

Meh. No one touches my dog without my supervision. If I had to use a groomer - i will NEVER use a big box store.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoolamb said:


> If I had to use a groomer - i will NEVER use a big box store.




I've been grooming for almost 40 years now (yikes, lol!) and can't imagine having to work under corporate grooming conditions. I learned to groom from a couple of guys that showed dogs professionally (toy handlers) and had a small grooming shop. Their work was the best in town. I was fortunate to learn from them. 

That said, its not impossible to find a groomer you trust at a big box store. I know of two groomers at the Petco down the street that are good and trustworthy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> I fully understand your point!
> 
> But for "me" that falls under the heading of "train" your dog. If I put "my" dog on a table ... it's in his/her best interest to "chose to remain there."




Sure. In a perfect world, all my grooming dogs would stand like perfect little statues while I work on them. 

Customers don't have grooming tables at home. Any training that occurs, happens at the shop, and that's about every four weeks for the average dog. I repeat, that noose is a safety measure. We use that at dog shows too.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, and I haven't seen a cage dryer since the 70's. We blow dry everything.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Chip18 said:


> I fully understand your point!
> 
> But for "me" that falls under the heading of "train" your dog. If I put "my" dog on a table ... it's in his/her best interest to "chose to remain there."





dogfaeries said:


> Sure. In a perfect world, all my grooming dogs would stand like perfect little statues while I work on them.
> 
> Customers don't have grooming tables at home. Any training that occurs, happens at the shop, and that's about every four weeks for the average dog. I repeat, that noose is a safety measure. We use that at dog shows too.


I have a mobile grooming arm that I attach to the picnic table. Is Singe trained to stay there while I work? Of course. But depending on what I'm doing he may be up there for 45+ minutes. It's a reminder to not try to sit down. Or to lay down. Or to not back up a step while I'm doing nails. Or to whip his head around because the cat is chasing a rabbit outside the fence. 

It's simply a backup to the training. Peace of mind and an extra level of safety for the dog. The danger of them is people who walk away while the dog is on the table. Even turning your back and walking a few steps away.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Groomer charged:


https://www.facebook.com/topic/PetS...ce=whfrt&position=3&trqid=6285983348832749802


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Sure. In a perfect world, all my grooming dogs would stand like perfect little statues while I work on them.
> 
> Customers don't have grooming tables at home. Any training that occurs, happens at the shop, and that's about every four weeks for the average dog. I repeat, that noose is a safety measure. We use that at dog shows too.


No need to repeat it. 

I stated what "I" would do if "I" had a dog that needed grooming. THey would stand like perfect statutes because* I would train that behaviour. * 

But hey ... that's "me."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> I have a mobile grooming arm that I attach to the picnic table. Is Singe trained to stay there while I work? Of course. But depending on what I'm doing he may be up there for 45+ minutes. It's a reminder to not try to sit down. Or to lay down. Or to not back up a step while I'm doing nails. Or to whip his head around because the cat is chasing a rabbit outside the fence.
> 
> It's simply a backup to the training. Peace of mind and an extra level of safety for the dog. The danger of them is people who walk away while the dog is on the table. Even turning your back and walking a few steps away.


 I get it.


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

I've taken Layla to Petsmarts groomers to have her nails clipped, but every time we've gone I've sat in there and waited for her. I also take her pretty late (we go after dog training) so they aren't busy.


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

I took Jupiter to Pet Smart recently (5/4/2016) and my experience was awful. They told me not to wait and watch, so I had no clue how or what they did. Also when clipping her nails I saw blood and they were trying to use medication on it. Finally she slipped out of the table and god forbid nothing happened but seeing all that happen in front of your own eyes, I decided to never take my baby there...


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> I was a manager for *the most popular big box pet store* for several years before my home business took off. I did see two dogs die in my tenure there. One in the grooming salon, one in the pet hotel. Also saw dozens of injuries.
> 
> Their policies while i was there contributed to the death of the hotel dog absolutely. I left shortly thereafter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being transparent voodoolamb. I'm a new puppy mom and I'll never take my baby to these big box stores anymore. I'll also try to learn to groom her myself with love.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jupiter_0203 said:


> I took Jupiter to Pet Smart recently (5/4/2016) and my experience was awful. They told me not to wait and watch, so I had no clue how or what they did. Also when clipping her nails I saw blood and they were trying to use medication on it. Finally she slipped out of the table and god forbid nothing happened but seeing all that happen in front of your own eyes, I decided to never take my baby there...


 Yeah ... I'm a "Helicopter Dad" to me "go away" translates to I'm outta here! 

Glad your guy was OK.


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Tried the groomer when he was smaller and my boy grew to dislike it. Eventually stopped going when they said they wouldn't clip his nails because he was squirmy and was simply too big. They weren't a bad groomer, very detailed and the like, but if I'm paying that much money for them to just soap and dry? Nah.

Now I just use the hose (which is his #1 most favorite toy in the world). Although I really wish I knew how their ShopVac-powered dryer setup worked. He hates blow dryers and traditional vaccuum cleaners, but he'll fall asleep next to an active ShopVac.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I took my new dog to Petsmart for grooming. She was happy and looked great when done. No issues. 

This was not a bad groomer, this was not a lack of "certification" this was a horrible human being who beat a dog. They can work at any place. It has nothing to do with Petsmart. 

I will take my girl back to Petsmart. The groomer was great and Wicket trotted out(running in to everything as she is blind) but happy as a clam. Is it a show cut. Nope. Never expect that from a groomer on a terrier. But it's a good job.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There was another grooming story like this awhile back. Yeah this a sick individual and would of happened at any establishment this person worked in.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> I've been grooming for almost 40 years now (yikes, lol!) and can't imagine having to work under corporate grooming conditions. I learned to groom from a couple of guys that showed dogs professionally (toy handlers) and had a small grooming shop. Their work was the best in town. I was fortunate to learn from them.
> 
> That said, its not impossible to find a groomer you trust at a big box store. I know of two groomers at the Petco down the street that are good and trustworthy.


There are definitely some good groomers in the mix, I knew a few who were totally awesome! But, the corporate culture breeds mistakes. Lots of focus on groom times and division of labor to keep the assembly line moving.

The groomer you make your appointment with, who you talk to, is not the only person handling your dog. One dog can be worked on by several people. Inexperienced and hourly paid "bathers" do a lot of the work. These are people who were pulled off the cash register and had to take an hour long test before allowed to handle the dogs. They did the bathing, blowing, paw pad trimming, ear plucking, ear cleaning, anal glands, and all the handling of the dogs in and out of kennels. Several who never even owned a dog. 

Kennel driers are used en masse, and not imho safely. Kennel driers free up hands that need to work other dogs. There was always a lot of fudging and skirting around the already poor policy of which dogs could use them. 

Meh. I wouldn't have my dog groomed there if it was free. I've seen too many injuries, stressed out dogs, and stressed out people. 

There are some aspects of dog services, grooming and training, that just do not belong in the control of a big company.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I completely agree. Its the opposite of what we do in a small shop. We have our own clientele, do all our own bathing, drying, haircuts, and scheduling. Everything is blown dry straight from the tub. Do as few or as many as we want. It's the least stressful way to do this job.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

When my yellow lab got old and very frail, I took him in to the groomers that I had already been using for years. I told her that I wanted Max cleaned up a little bit, but that it didn't have to be perfect. Max could not jump up or even stand for long periods of time and it was more important to me that he not put under undue stress than for him to be perfectly groomed. She understood and agreed. Max got to lay down and rest when he got tired and they worked on him a little at a time.

When I took Newlie in for a bath before his surgery, I told them that he had a torn ACL, that he wasn't supposed to do any jumping and that the area was somewhat uncomfortable/painful to him. Again, they worked around it. I know at one point, there were several of them working with him down on the floor. When he started biting at the blow dryer, she had enough sense to call a halt, knowing that I would understand if he wasn't completely dry.

I have no doubt that there are wonderful groomer everywhere, I am just not sure that these kind of extras are available in many places besides in small shops.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When we used to use a groomer- a small privately owned business - our groomer often used caged driers. Now after reading this thread I realized how ignorant in thinking every groomer used them. I like the fact that dogfaeries uses hand blow dryers this sounds like a rare and luxury service to me- which in no means it should not be.


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> Yeah ... I'm a "Helicopter Dad" to me "go away" translates to I'm outta here!
> 
> Glad your guy was OK.


Yes we are doing okay, thank you Chip18...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jupiter_0203 said:


> Yes we are doing okay, thank you Chip18...


One can't be to "anal" with there dog's "protection" in my view. :laugh2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My cousin has been a groomer for 30 yrs. he is fantastic with dogs and comes highly recommended by everyone. He recently sold his shop because he was diagnosed with cancer and needed to focus on that. He is doing well now, so maybe he will get back into it. His passions are grooming and horses.


----------



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> I took my new dog to Petsmart for grooming. She was happy and looked great when done. No issues.
> 
> This was not a bad groomer, this was not a lack of "certification" this was a horrible human being who beat a dog. They can work at any place. It has nothing to do with Petsmart.
> 
> I will take my girl back to Petsmart. The groomer was great and Wicket trotted out(running in to everything as she is blind) but happy as a clam. Is it a show cut. Nope. Never expect that from a groomer on a terrier. But it's a good job.


I agree that we shouldn't blame it all on Petsmart. It just so happened that they had that one groomer who mistreated their client's pets. We should, however, put focus on preventing this from happening again by pushing a law to be mandated for all pet groomers about mishandling pets. This way, there'll be less (or better yet, none at all) deaths of pets in the groomers' hands.


----------



## OldDogMom (Jun 9, 2016)

I live in the Dallas, TX area. We have multiple self-grooming places in the area. Most charge about $20-25 for big dogs. They have the tanks with rubber matted ramps, furnish all different types of shampoos/conditioners, different combs/brushes/Zoom Groom, ear wash, toothbrushes, and they even furnish towels. Most places offer free nail trim from onsite groomer or charge nominal fee. Can't beat it. I would never leave my dog with anyone and would have to contend with spending 2-3 days cleaning the bathroom. He IS a hairy, sheddin' machine.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

woofmendez said:


> I agree that we shouldn't blame it all on Petsmart. It just so happened that they had that one groomer who mistreated their client's pets. We should, however, put focus on preventing this from happening again by pushing a law to be mandated for all pet groomers about mishandling pets. This way, there'll be less (or better yet, none at all) deaths of pets in the groomers' hands.


There are already laws against animal cruelty. I don't see how yet another law can stop this if a company hires someone who turns out to be violent or stupid.


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

I think it depends on the particular groomer that is at each "big box" store. We take Sherman to Petco (usually). There is one groomer there that we are not too fond of (not gonna go into specifics). The other is FANTASTIC and when we take Sherman we look and see who is there. If it's our guy, we get 'em clipped. If it's not, we wait. I have no real complaints with Petco. I've never been to PetsMart for clipping nails though. It's not a good idea or fair to lump all the "big box" stores together and say they are bad. Just my opinion. :crazy:


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

That is absolutely horrifying for the owner, and that poor pup. Wow, that's.... Wow.

I've never been fond of PetSmart and their grooming services to be honest, it's true, that there will be very skilled people who works there once in a while who truly know what they're doing, but majority of the time, you are stuck with people who do not have a single clue about what they're doing, and because of this, it ends up terrible than better. Look at their training services for example, they'll certify anyone as a "professional trainer" as long as they complete their 2 week training process. Just imagine, you could have zero experience and now you're an 'expert' dog trainer at PetSmart.

Whenever I want a professional grooming done on my dogs, I go through loads of research, going and listening to the online reviews to make sure I find a person who knows what they're doing, plus it's fun doing that too, because then I get to go to places I never knew existed and meet new people.. I then have a long chat with the people who offer grooming services to make sure none of that will ever happen to my dog, any thing like nail clipping I let my vet do for only $5 - $15 it's worth it, because I know nothing will happen. Most of the time though, I groom my own dog, I'm constantly brushing him everyday, and there are times once in a while he will get a bath.

YouTube is an amazing source for anyone who has a tough breed to groom, you can learn to do professional grooming and learn tricks, and all of that, just from YouTube, so always check that out before going to the groomer.

Back to the subject of the poor dog that died at PetSmart, I'm honestly speechless over that, that's absolutely sick that people can do that to an animal...


----------



## Concetta Parsons (Jul 20, 2016)

poor dog


----------

